# Messi Leaving Barcelona



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Aug 26, 2020)

Lets be real, its been a thing long time coming ever since Luis Enrique & moreover Neymar left, the 8-2 defeat and Bartomeu still holding onto his seat was the final straw (besides Koeman agitating him & the decision to sell El Pistolero), where do you think Messi will go?

PSG has said signing Messi this summer would be impossible, and thats besides the fact that they already have Mbappe, who can play RW & CF, putting them in a position where buying Messi would mostly be for the shirt sales and Messi's only motive could be playing with Neymar again.

Inter cant possibly pay his salary, so a trio of him, Lukaku & Lautaro is out of the way, Serie A doesnt have the buying power it used to have in the early 2000s (with the exception of Juventus), and ManU wouldnt be Messi's primary choice by a longshot, even with comical salaries sponsored by Glazer's money.

Chelsea could be an option, as we have seen that Roman & Frank arent afraid of splurging in this transfer window, signing players like Timo, Ziyech & possibly Kai Havertz for hefty sums of money, but I doubt that Roman will have enough to splurge on Messi this transfer window as he has already wasted a lot of money on the mentioned players above, kind of in the same boat as PSG.

ManCity seems like the only other possible option to me other than PSG, whom have folded, since they can not possibly buy him this summer, a reunification with Pep Guardiola, the man who made him the player he is now & playing with Kun would be something Messi would look forward to, not to mention that ManCity can pay his salary like PSG, with Qatari money (Just imagine ManCity attack trio of Messi, Aguero & Sterling)

I have supported Barcelona mainly because of Messi since 2009, and I dont think I will ever watch another Barcelona game until Bartomeu resigns, because this man has seriously has done everything to keep his throne on top of Barça, even if it damages the club.


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Aug 26, 2020)

I could imagine that Messi won't pick either these and will just go home to Argentina, to play for Newells Old Boys, because Newells is his dads favorite club and he said several times that he would play there, before the end of his career to make his dad happy.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 26, 2020)

Hypnopedosnake2 said:


> I could imagine that Messi won't pick either these and will just go home to Argentina, to play for Newells Old Boys, because Newells is his dads favorite club and he said several times that he would play there, before the end of his career to make his dad happy.


he can do that in 5 years. 

also who cares about Neymar? he is done, he cant face Neuer ever again without getting a breakdown.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 26, 2020)

Hypnopedosnake2 said:


> I could imagine that Messi won't pick either these and will just go home to Argentina


I don't think so. There's talks about he moving to Milan to play for the Inter. Also his father already brought a few properties there, that unofficially confirms it.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 26, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> also who cares about Neymar? he is done, he cant face Neuer ever again without getting a breakdown.


Barca cares since they have been trying to get him back for years even after him being a dumbass.


----------



## whogoesthere (Sep 6, 2020)

I hear Ronaldo is heading back to UTD as well. Fucks sake, this has already been proven to be a sack of shit, but this is said pretty much every transfer window, and low and behold, he has stayed at the mickey mouse empire all this time. He will not leave until he retires completely, or retires back home for a nice little run in his dads team. He will not be going to Arab City, this is just a plow by shitty journos to pull EVERY window for some clicks. You would think after about 20 windows of this it would have sunk in that he is not going to the UK at all.


----------



## Anchors-Away (Sep 7, 2020)

Besides if he did go, they'd get knocked out in the FA cup when Messi has to play on a windy Tuesday night at Stoke.


----------

